# Framing...lining up top and bottom pieces?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

There are a couple of methods to doing this.

One is by using a plumb-bob.

Another is by taking two levels and holding them together to span the height of floor to ceiling.

However, try this method:
The method that will be suited best, really is to pick out your straightest and tru stud. Cut it to the rough length of your ceiling height. 

When you attach your plates, attach the floor plates first, to lay out your rooms, walls, etc.
Take your straight stud (keep the bad jokes to yourselves)....and align it one side of the bottom plate, level it up (Use a 6' level, not a 4' to find your plumb), and mark your top area (joists/blocking/strapping)....

That's it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Oh, one last tip here.

When you attach your top plate (after you have attached your bottom plate), DO NOT go crazy nailing it in. 

You see, you have eye-balled for plumb, but the chances of your top plate being knocked off-plumb, during the actual nailing or screwing phase are very good.

What we normally do is: align and plumb the top plate, then fire only one nail in each length of it. Then we re-check for plumb. 
If you only fire one nail in, and the top plate has shifted slightly, then all you have to do (if your second plumb check shows it's off), is to tap it over with a hammer. It will move for you (with one nail on each end). It will not move for you if you fire in a thousand nails (Vent = like one moron worker we had used to always do, no matter how many times we told him to follow this rule)....


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I took a shot at it...I tried to keep as level and true as possible. This obviously isn't a load bearing wall...just a bi fold door and some dry wall...thoughts?


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Its off about 1/16 inch - (kidding)

If you are closing off the heater - will the room get enough air ?


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Louvered doors and the lovely placement of the water pipe on the left side will result in a louvered cover there too...there is also the air return.


----------



## mschneider (Aug 27, 2008)

How do I do a similar wall when the ceiling is on an angle?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

As Atlantic suggested Bottom plates first then take your straight STUD and plumb it up and mark your top Plate.


----------

